# Phoebe



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

So glad you were able to hook up with Martha to make arrangements to get her Cindy. She is a sweet girl. Wait until Lisa sees her. LOL!! Thanks for sharing the photo. She is a sweetie and of course Jester is as handsome as ever.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She is cute. She does not look old. I am guessing by her looks that she might be 4 or 5 years old???

Doesn't Jester need a sister?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> She does not look old. I am guessing by her looks that she might be 4 or 5 years old???


Yes, that is around the age that my first golden grew her "white goggles" around her eyes. She's beautiful. How long will she be a house guest? I love Jester's tongue "pawprint" :.


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

oh she is so sweet looking! Jester looks so proud.

Is this how the transition from one dog to two starts????


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Her paperwork says she is only 2 1/2. She is very sweet but afraid of loud noises...poor thing.

Her fostermom will be picking her up around noon today.

I wish my hubby wasn't working today so he could meet this sweet girl and see how well she gets along with Jester. I'd love to get another golden...it's hubby that need convincing! :no:


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

She's a sweetie. Thank you for helping her


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and I hope she finds her furever home very soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great job Cindy! I've been in the company of a few Sunshine Goldens and they're wonderful. Stiller, stole my heart a few weeks ago. I hope Phoebe finds her forever home fast!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG! I didn't realize YOU were Cindy!!! LOL! Thank you so much for picking up Phoebe today! We're so grateful. I can't tell you how much I love to hear how the dogs we rescue touch people...I feel like they have spent so much time being seen as burdens or maybe not being seen at all and they so very much deserve to be celebrated and welcomed.

Phoebe has a great home waiting for her!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cindy she looks like a real sweet girl. Hope she finds a forever home fast.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> I got the wonderful opportunity to pick up Phoebe (a Sunshine Rescue) this morning. She is waiting here in my home until her fostermom can come and get her. She is one of the sweetest golden girls I have ever met. She is tired from her long trip from the south but is getting along well with Jester. I am humbled to play a small role in her journey to a second chance in life. Here is a picture of her with Jester...


Cindy, the more I looked at that photo, the more Jester is looking at you saying, "can we keep her mom? can we can we?" His expression is priceless.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i think you need to hide her under the couch and tell the foster mom she never arrived 

then, pop her out when hubby gets home and tell him she's been there all along


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

She looks like a sweetheart and I love the name!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> OMG! I didn't realize YOU were Cindy!!! LOL! Thank you so much for picking up Phoebe today! We're so grateful. I can't tell you how much I love to hear how the dogs we rescue touch people...I feel like they have spent so much time being seen as burdens or maybe not being seen at all and they so very much deserve to be celebrated and welcomed.
> 
> Phoebe has a great home waiting for her!


Hee-hee...yup it was me. Donna referred me when she found out someone was needed in NJ. I was happy to do it. Phoebe really is a sweetheart. As I said...I was sad to see her go after only having her here a few hours. I can't even imagine how her family could give her up after 2 years. Sounds like she is settling in well with her new fostermom and I am thrilled to hear that she has a great new home waiting for her. That is the best news of the day for me!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Cindy, the more I looked at that photo, the more Jester is looking at you saying, "can we keep her mom? can we can we?" His expression is priceless.


Yeah...he's been moping around all day. I think he thought I brought her home especially for him so it was as if I took his new favorite toy away.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great you were able to help out sweet Phoebe. She does look like a real sweet soul and Jester really looks like he enjoyed the short time they had together. Make sure you show that picture to Larry so he can see how much Jester enjoyed having a sibling. :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Yeah...he's been moping around all day. I think he thought I brought her home especially for him so it was as if I took his new favorite toy away.


Hmmm, maybe we can recruit you as a short-term Sunshine Foster. Listen to me...sorry Lisa!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is beautiful, hope she has a good forever home.


----------

